# Onkyo 708



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guys I'm back again with thoughts on receivers, most here know I have an Onkyo 702 with no HDMI, I was ready to purchase last years model the 707 for $485, I just got a price alert for the Onkyo 708 with the preouts I need for my enternal amp, networking capable and individual xover settings for LR + C + SR for $579 delivered and it has better processing than last year's model. I believe it is an unadvertized 48 hour special, I need and appreciate your thoughts. Scholling and JJ, I hope you guys chime in. Thanks all for listening.
Best regards, Jeff


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For that price its a great deal, although really the only thing the 708 has over the 708 is HDMI1.4 switching. If your not needing 3D capabilities then its not really necessary.


----------

